# This Old Doctor House



## Come_Back_Kid (Jul 5, 2011)

recently purchased this 100 year old house. Property is about 150' x 100' and comes with a tiny 2 room house and carriage house. It has been used as a doctor/dentist office for the entirety of its life and has not been lived in in about 40+ to my knowledge. I will begin working on it end of this month so I will try to keep this updated with my current projects and undertakings. I'll start it off with a few shots of the outside to show what I'm working with.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice property there,I especially like the old carriage barn. I look forward to progress shots--Mike---


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking forward to the progress!


----------

